

Mitch Kapor speaks at Y Combinator - ml1234
http://garry.posterous.com/mitch-kapor-speaks-at-y-combin

======
dcurtis
Here are a couple of quotes from his talk: <http://dcurtis.posterous.com/>

He really is an an inspiring guy.

~~~
brandonkm
Interesting insight on virtual worlds being the next disruptive platform.

~~~
dcurtis
Yeah, I thought it was strange when he first mentioned it, but when he put it
in the context of a platform, I realized that it might be something bigger
than just a place where geeks go and fly around.

There might be some commercial aspects to virtual worlds in the distant
future.

~~~
brandonkm
Agreed, I think we've been seeing a slight preview of this. The recent google
acquisition of lively was what brought the whole concept of virtual worlds to
my attention. I'm sure that platform will serve as a testground for some
ideas. I also think that possibly social networking will move into this space
as well (think friends meeting up in virtual spaces) and advertising will
definitely follow.

